# Torna Il Pranzo è Servito, su Rai 1. Flavio Insinna conduttore.



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci. 

La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.

*La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna 

Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325734 ha scritto:


> Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna
> 
> *Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.*


Mamma mia vero...Di questa notizia sarà contento il suo collega Fabio Fazio, visto che ha sempre detto di volerlo rifare lui  .

Comunque lo guarderò, l'idea dei quiz pomeridiani mi è sempre piaciuta e la cancellazione vergognosa di Zero e Lode con Greco di qualche anno fa, per dare spazio a quel becero programma della Balivo, grida ancora vendetta.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325734 ha scritto:


> Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna
> 
> Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.



Persona sgradevole,e falsa.

Si vede lontano un miglio che finge,ipocratica e ripeto falso,mi fa schifo,e il maschio di Barbara D'Urso.


----------



## Mika (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325729 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.



Che offesa terribile alla memoria di Corrado.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Maggio 2021)

Insinna dopo aver deturpato La Corrida ci riprova ancora ai danni di un cult della tv,quella vera,ma quanta nostalgia pero',il pranzo e' servito,la corrida e buona domenica(ma solo quella con Columbro-Cuccarini)erano i miei preferiti da bambino.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2325812 ha scritto:


> *Insinna dopo aver deturpato La Corrida *ci riprova ancora ai danni di un cult della tv,quella vera,ma quanta nostalgia pero',il pranzo e' servito,la corrida e buona domenica(ma solo quella con Columbro-Cuccarini)erano i miei preferiti da bambino.


E qui si collega tutto. Avendo fatto La Corrida (edizione dimenticabile, come le ultime di Carlo Conti), sempre di Corrado, sua moglie, che gestisce la Corìma la casa di produzione che ha prodotto tutti i format storici del marito tra cui lo stesso Il Pranzo è Servito, conoscendo Insinna avrà suggerito/appoggiato la sua conduzione. Tra l'altro, come nel gioco dei pacchi, anche in quel caso si disse che ebbe dei litigi abbastanza furiosi nei fuori onda, stavolta con la Elia che faceva la valletta spingendola addirittura alle lacrime  .


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325734 ha scritto:


> Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna
> 
> Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.



Esatto! Un gran programma nelle mani di questo venduto


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325729 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.



minchia ero un bambino! che ricordi! era il mio programma preferito di quell'epoca

ricordo con affetto anche ok il prezzo è giusto che lo guardavo insieme a mia nonna (rip)...e giochi senza frontiere..sempre con mia nonna 

non avete idea di quanti ricordi a catena mi stanno venendo in questo momento


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2325825 ha scritto:


> minchia ero un bambino! che ricordi! era il mio programma preferito di quell'epoca
> 
> ricordo con affetto anche *ok il prezzo è giusto *che lo guardavo insieme a mia nonna (rip)...e giochi senza frontiere..sempre con mia nonna
> 
> non avete idea di quanti ricordi a catena mi stanno venendo in questo momento


Che ricordi con Iva Zanicchi  . Se dovesse un giorno tornare anche quel programma, ma senza la conduzione di Ivona mi incazzerei di brutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2325825 ha scritto:


> minchia ero un bambino! che ricordi! era il mio programma preferito di quell'epoca
> 
> ricordo con affetto anche ok il prezzo è giusto che lo guardavo insieme a mia nonna (rip)...e giochi senza frontiere..sempre con mia nonna
> 
> non avete idea di quanti ricordi a catena mi stanno venendo in questo momento



Da non dimenticare anche Bis con Mike Bongiorno! 
Se non ricordo male andava in onda appena prima del Pranzo è servito.


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325729 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.



Se non calano i contagi sarà solo all'aperto.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325864 ha scritto:


> Da non dimenticare anche Bis con Mike Bongiorno!
> Se non ricordo male andava in onda appena prima del Pranzo è servito.


Sì, Mediaset soprattutto riempiva i palinsesti pomeridiani con tanti quiz. Molto meglio di ora, che per fare ascolti e spendere meno trasmettono i soliti programmacci di gossip e cronaca nera. 

Purtroppo, temo che sarà solamente un esperimento estivo questo e non so se attirerà tanta gente, visto che poi la fascia oraria ideale era quella pre-prandiale, come andava in onda originariamente, e non dopo pranzo. Anche la conduzione lascia a desiderare, ma vabbè...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

La miglior puntata! Da riempirci i libri di storia  .
[video=youtube;DwTv1RuIano]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTv1RuIano[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325881 ha scritto:


> La miglior puntata! Da riempirci i libri di storia  .


[video=youtube;_Gicre8-B3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gicre8-B3M[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

Un'altra notizia per i fan (se ce ne sono  ) di Flavio Insinna 
Flavio Insinna torna a Don Matteo .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2021)

*TvBlog anticipa delle novità, riguardanti il revival del programma: ci sarà uno spazio musicale "fortemente voluto da Flavio Insinna" e che sarà curato da Simone Jurgens, figlio dello storico autore di Corrado, Stefano Jurgens (oggi ad Avanti un altro n.d.s.). Simone Jurgens è noto per aver interpretato Carletto nel celebre brano cantato da Corrado in Fantastico 3. Non ci sarà Vittorio Marsiglia, il quale verrà sostituito da due professoresse de L'Eredità.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2021)

*La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2368916 ha scritto:


> *La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*



Bella gnocca, per fortuna non hanno messo un travone o una cicciona over sized.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325734 ha scritto:


> Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna
> 
> Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.



.

L'unica nota positiva è che sparisce quella roba che c'è adesso, ma se posso a quell'ora vedo Ore14 uno dei pochi programmi seri


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2368965 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> L'unica nota positiva è che sparisce quella roba che c'è adesso, ma se posso a quell'ora vedo Ore14 uno dei pochi programmi seri


Non andranno insieme. Pensa che l'ultima puntata estiva di Ore 14, per non farlo andare contro Il Pranzo è Servito, andrà in onda martedì in seconda serata. Anch'io guardo sempre Infante comunque, la Bortone è patetica e si vede che è finta, un'esibizionista, e fa certe cose solo per farsi piacere e farsi fare i meme sui social.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

Spot in onda in questi giorni.
[video=youtube;0tP11IoX5lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tP11IoX5lk[/video]


----------



## unbreakable (25 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2325729 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.
> 
> *La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*



a me insinna non piace

non piaceva prima come attore mezzo fallito( non mi piace come presentatore e dopo la polemica avuta con un concorrente..cioè non centra niente ma sto qua ha fatto film vm18 come guardami cioè per carità io sono l'ultimo dei moralisti, ma trovo che la rai dovrebbe assumere gente con un curriculum un pò più professionale a mio modo di vedere..
come ha detto un utente prima lo vedo falso e trovo che anche il suo gioco sia falso..e gli devo pure pagare il canone..

anche io ricordo con piacere il pranzo è servito lo vedevo con i nonni ed era un programma semplice e allegro e soprattutto una trasmissione garbata con persone che sapevano utilizzare l'italiano con proprietà di linguaggio ed eleganza e soprattutto l'atmosfera era molto allegra..tutto un altro tipo di televisione..ora c'è talmente tanto di quel trash che le tramsissioni televisive o contenuti di qualità sulle reti generaliste si contano sulle dita delle mani


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2325734 ha scritto:


> Noooooo, uno dei miei programmi cult da ragazzino, una fonte immensa di nostalgia.... nelle mani di Insinna
> 
> Povero Corrado, si rivolterà nella tomba.



Non solo Corrado, che era un genio..ma anche Claudio Lippi al tempo lo presentava in maniera fantastica..lo adoravo da piccolo

Insinna pretenderà che i piatti in gioco siano della cucina internazionale, per essere globalisti e non fare torto a qualche minoranza..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2369155 ha scritto:


> Non solo Corrado, che era un genio..ma anche Claudio Lippi al tempo lo presentava in maniera fantastica..lo adoravo da piccolo
> 
> *Insinna pretenderà che i piatti in gioco siano della cucina internazionale, per essere globalisti e non fare torto a qualche minoranza..*


Probabile. Però da un grande uomo di sinistra e tollerante come Insinna sono rimasto molto deluso. Da lui, mi sarei aspettato al posto di Ginevra, una donna che potesse meglio rappresentare le diversità, i migranti che lui adora. Poteva metterci una "curvy", magari immigrata e/o nera, oppure una tipa come la concorrente della Valle D'Aosta che ebbe nel gioco dei pacchi per la quale spese bellissime parole dietro le quinte, senza fare alcun riferimento alla sua bassa statura. 

Si è venduto pure lui al sess1sm0h. Che delusione!


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2369094 ha scritto:


> Non andranno insieme. Pensa che l'ultima puntata estiva di Ore 14, per non farlo andare contro Il Pranzo è Servito, andrà in onda martedì in seconda serata. Anch'io guardo sempre Infante comunque, la Bortone è patetica e si vede che è finta, un'esibizionista, e fa certe cose solo per farsi piacere e farsi fare i meme sui social.



Ore14 pensavo fosse finito ( anche perchè le ultime erano speciali sulla Pipitone più che altro ) Pensavo che da settembre per la nuova stagione televisiva sarebbe andato in onda il Pranzo è Servito e quindi in contemporanea con Milo, invece è estivo


----------



## Stex (25 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2369120 ha scritto:


> Spot in onda in questi giorni.
> [video=youtube;0tP11IoX5lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tP11IoX5lk[/video]



ho scoperto adesso chi sia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2369155 ha scritto:


> Non solo Corrado, che era un genio..ma anche Claudio Lippi al tempo lo presentava in maniera fantastica..lo adoravo da piccolo
> 
> Insinna pretenderà che i piatti in gioco siano della cucina internazionale, per essere globalisti e non fare torto a qualche minoranza..



Ahahha non ci avevo pensato... le pietanze della ruota magari saranno blatte, vermi schifosi o carne sintetica


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2369178 ha scritto:


> Ore14 pensavo fosse finito ( anche perchè le ultime erano speciali sulla Pipitone più che altro ) Pensavo che da settembre per la nuova stagione televisiva sarebbe andato in onda il Pranzo è Servito e quindi in contemporanea con Milo, invece è estivo


No, Il Pranzo è Servito è solo un esperimento estivo, poi magari se va bene gli troveranno anche una collocazione autunnale anche se nei palinsesti non è prevista purtroppo. A settembre torna la Bortone che, purtroppo, ha fatto anche buoni ascolti complici anche i tanti casi di attualità di quest'anno. Fortunatamente, hanno confermato anche Infante che spero non parta a fine ottobre come lo scorso anno a causa del Giro d'Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2021)

A proposito di Claudio Lippi, ogni anno chiede di fare il conduttore di Reazione a Catena  . Grandissimo! Anche se ormai sembra l'ombra di se stesso, perfino Pippo Baudo che è più vecchio al confronto sembra più "lucido".

Curiosamente, qualche anno fa, durante una trasmissione di guardacaso Flavio Insinna e Federico Russo, Claudio Lippi lo ripropose per qualche minuto. Anche Buffon e Cattelan tra i concorrenti.
[video=youtube;lm1F6ky-W8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm1F6ky-W8A[/video]


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2369206 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Claudio Lippi, ogni anno chiede di fare il conduttore di Reazione a Catena  . Grandissimo! Anche se ormai sembra l'ombra di se stesso, perfino Pippo Baudo che è più vecchio al confronto sembra più "lucido".
> 
> Curiosamente, qualche anno fa, durante una trasmissione di guardacaso Flavio Insinna e Federico Russo, Claudio Lippi lo ripropose per qualche minuto. Anche Buffon e Cattelan tra i concorrenti.
> [video=youtube;lm1F6ky-W8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm1F6ky-W8A[/video]


Ho sempre amato Lippi anch'io, poi è stato un pò fatto fuori dalla tv anche se è riuscito ad entrare in qualche modo grazie a Tale & Quale e correlati, però effettivamente ha perso un pò del suo smalto ormai come personaggio e modo di parlare è passato un pò.
Mio fratello con amici ha fatto casting telematico per REAZIONE A CATENA e mi ha confermato che Liorni è molto aziendalista, poco simpatico e alla mano come i vari Pino Insegno e quello del Trio Medusa infatti non ce lo vedo in quella trasmissione


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2021)

Parte oggi!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2325729 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.
> 
> *La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*


Cominciato! Chi lo sta guardando?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2021)

*Ottimo esordio: 1.971.000 spettatori pari al 15% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2021)

Finito ora di vedere la quarta puntata. A me non sta dispiacendo. Insinna, ovviamente non è Corrado, ma oggi si è comportato bene mentre gli altri giorni parlava troppo cercando di fare il simpatico.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

Ma solo a me la ruota sembra un pò truccata  ? A voi sta piacendo? Sinceramente, alla lunga stanca, l'assenza del pubblico si fa sentire ed Insinna lo trovo inadatto.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2021)

*Ascolti a picco, ieri 10,54% di share e 1.196.000 spettatori. Molto difficilmente il programma verrà riconfermato l'anno prossimo. *


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2021)

*Altro flop di Insinna ieri. 9,9% di share.*


----------



## Maximo (28 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inaspettata e pubblicata in esclusiva dal sito di Davide Maggio. *Ritorna *in tv lo storico quiz a carattere culinario *Il Pranzo è Servito*, dopo 28 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sui canali Mediaset. Il programma ebbe la conduzione di Corrado (che ne fu anche l'ideatore) e, nelle ultime edizioni, di Claudio Lippi ed infine Davide Mengacci.
> 
> La trasmissione, questa volta, sarà condotta da *Flavio Insinna *che, oltre a presentare L'Eredità, si cimenterà dunque alla conduzione di un altro game show ed *andrà in onda da lunedì 28 giugno*, su *Rai 1*, *alle 14:00*, poco dopo il TG1 delle 13:30.
> 
> *La professoressa de L'Eredità, Ginevra Pisani, affiancherà Flavio Insinna. Il maggiordomo sarà il comico Maurizio Lastrico, noto anche per essere uno dei protagonisti di Don Matteo.*


Bello vedere l'innovazione e le idee rivoluzionarie degli autori della televisione "generalista" :-D


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

Un po' come quando si cerca di fare i sequel di film sacri con altri attori. fail dichiarati in partenza.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2021)

In onda l'ultima puntata. Tutti a guardare  .


----------

